# Pc Users - WinXP Home Upgrade Ed For $39 At Amazon(Rebate)



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks to Jackie from over at X's Newgroups for this post.
I just bought it. 

http://pub92.ezboard.com/fxsnewsgroupfrm1.showMessage?topicID=976.topic

For those waiting for a price drop to upgrade this is the lowest price I have seen;

Reg Price $99
Sale $89
Rebate $40
Possbile $10 off if you use Mastercard, use code:
MAPMCARDSAVE

www.amazon.com/exec/obido...59-6612104


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

WOW! That's crazy! Who would have imagined getting XP (even if it is the limited Home version) for $39?!?!?!?! Everybody who doesn't have XP and is using a 9x/Me Windows or NT4 (it's not be worth "upgrading" from 2000 to XP Home, though do consider XP Pro) and doesn't need the features of Pro - GET THIS DEAL!!!


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

John, who is controlling the rebate? If its Ms, they get the rebate back in around a month, which is much faster than most. Jackie


----------

